
Police to Google: Stop Letting Waze Tell People Where We Are - rosser
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/tech-news/waze-police-location-google
======
Terr_
First off--as the article notes--talking about uniformed law-enforcement
officers in plain sight can't be a crime.

Second, the presence of police along highways and roads (esp. with flashing
lights) is something that _should_ be disseminated, since it often has traffic
implications even if the reporter can't yet tell what the incident is. If
nothing else, it causes people to slow down to see what it is.

------
coreyp_1
Maybe it's a good thing to know where the police are. After all, donut shops
never get robbed, because thieves aren't totally stupid.

Please note, this is not a dig at cops. In fact, I had a cop friend tell me
that many places give cops freebies (free coffee refills, donuts, etc.)
because that ensures that there will be a police presence every once in a
while, at random, and it makes the area safer.

